
Ask HN: How is the Y Combinator UBI experiment going? - Vagantem
I haven&#x27;t heard anything about the YCombinator UBI study in a while - would be interesting to hear any progress and if the pandemic has affected the project.
======
nice_nihilist
I wondered the same thing and haven't heard/seen much. I'm working on a UBI
story and would like to include YC.

